# Would you trade your Traynor



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

I've recently noticed more and more people are searching for old Traynors and the prices of these amps are going up. The question of the day is, would you give up your YBA-1, YRM, YSR, YGM-3 or 4 for a new boutique amp like a Carr, Bad Cat, Dr. Z etc, at 3 or 4 times the price of that Traynor? Is the tone that much better from the bouteek amp? Or is it just hype and good old fashion marketing!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Plenty of mods available to change the sound and find the one you want from a Traynor.

Most boutique amp try to get the sound that these are capable of giving you from the get go.

Traynors are boutique amps, but from the 60s and 70s.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I wouldn’t. But then I just like old . Those boutique amps do interest me


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I don't have a Traynor amp, but I do have their quarter stack. I love that thing to death, would never trade it.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I sold my YBA-1 last year, so yes. I still have a YGM-3 Reissue. IMO old does not always equal good, nor does expensive always mean better. I would trade my Traynor for a Dr. Z Maz 18 Junior or a Mesa 5:25 just because I like what I've heard. Not out to impress anyone but me.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

It would totally depend on the amp I was trading away and what I was getting in return. But I do consider many Traynors to be the equivalent of boutique amps.

Funnily enough, I am in the middle of searching out a Traynor as we speak. I am looking at vintage YGM-3s and YGM-4s. I can get one of those in the $450-$550 price range. I can also get a YGM-3 reissue for $650, I just need to figure out if that is a decent price (L&M seems to sell them for $400-$550 when they have them). If it is, then I need to decide whther to go vintage or new.


----------



## JivRey (Jul 2, 2016)

FatStrat2 said:


> I don't have a Traynor amp, but I do have their quarter stack. I love that thing to death, would never trade it.
> 
> View attachment 379582


 That's a very nice looking cabinet. What are the speakers?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

colchar said:


> If it is, then I need to decide whther to go vintage or new.


I've been told by those who know more than me that the reissue is essentially the same amp in the YGM-3. YMMV.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

BlueRocker said:


> I've been told by those who know more than me that the reissue is essentially the same amp in the YGM-3. YMMV.



Yes, my understanding is that they went back to all the original suppliers (transformers, grill cloth, etc.) and had them make the parts from the original specs so they are the same amps just produced decades later.

If $650 is a decent price for a reissue the only decision is whether to go vintage (nice to have something old, might increase in value, but might need more work sooner) or modern (not likely to increase in value, probably more reliable, unlikely to need work for a while).


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

JivRey said:


> That's a very nice looking cabinet. What are the speakers?


It came stock w/ two V30s. I believe they still sell this cab but it may be renamed.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I have a '70s Traynor YF-10 I got off a member, and I love the tone. Original speakers and was sold here in London and even has the stenciled bar name on the back which is also an old London staple (if you liked icky). Trade it?? Possibly for the right offer. I've been downsizing and haven't decided this cabs fate.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

BlueRocker said:


> I sold my YBA-1 last year, so yes. I still have a YGM-3 Reissue. IMO old does not always equal good, nor does expensive always mean better. I would trade my Traynor for a Dr. Z Max 18 Junior


Funny I had both the yba-1 and a Dr Z Maz 18, and another traynor yba-2 at the same time. And decided to sell the maz in the end. Also, the guy that sold me the maz originally, said the only tube amp he was keeping was his YBA-1. 

That being said, times change and gear hounds will remain gear hounds, and id likely trade one of my traynors for another boutique amp just for variety's sake. In the end if more money is coming your way, you can always buy another traynor later


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

colchar said:


> If $650 is a decent price for a reissue the only decision is whether to go vintage (nice to have something old, might increase in value, but might need more work sooner) or modern (not likely to increase in value, probably more reliable, unlikely to need work for a while).


I picked up my reissue at a pawn shop for $460. I think $550 would be a more reasonable price considering what the vintage ones are selling for, but some folks might appreciate the "newerness" of the reissue.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Many years ago, when I had my YGL-3, I thought that was _it_ and that other amps couldn't possibly be that much better than vintage Traynors. Well, "better" is relative. When my needs and tastes evolved, I did find other amps to be better for me.

I think if I had a lot more space, I would have kept either the YGL-3 or YRM-1. They do sound glorious when you can open them up a bit. They have a huge, unique sound. I think the key is to enjoy them for what they offer rather than compare them to other amps.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I just dropped off a YGM-4, and a YGM-3RI, and a rare Garnet SessionMaster for consignment.

The YGM-4 was gone the same day for considerably more than I think it was worth.

The YGM-3 is apparently not as "valuable" because it is a Re-Issue. I have owned both the vintage YGM-3 and the RI, and I prefer the RI. It really is "new & improved" IMO.

The same guy who bought the YGM-4 wants the SessionMaster, but doesn't want to pay for the re-build that Mark Stephenson did on it. He is a collector, not a player. I will get top dollar or keep it.

They are ALL for sale because as decent as they are, they all fall short of my Stephenson Standard with FV-1 cab & AllTone speaker. So, to answer the OP, my "boutique" build kills everything vintage.

I don't know about other people's fancy-ass amps, but the Stephenson is no one-trick pony with it's tube-switching, transformer-switching and impedance-switching capabilities. It's like having six different amps, all better than their vintage counterparts. Single-ended, push/pull, ultralinear, 6v6, 6l6, el34, all other octals, plus an el84 to switch in or out for that perfect "edge of breakup" we all love, Power Scaling. Is there anything like it on the market? And Canadian-made. The price has doubled since I bought it.

Wow. I can't stop talking about it. YES, way better than vintage!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

FatStrat2 said:


> It came stock w/ two V30s. I believe they still sell this cab but it may be renamed.


Traynor - Vintage Look 120 Watt - 2x12 Vertical Guitar Cabinet


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> I just dropped off a YGM-4, and a YGM-3RI, and a rare Garnet SessionMaster for consignment.
> 
> The YGM-4 was gone the same day for considerably more than I think it was worth.
> 
> The YGM-3 is apparently not as "valuable" because it is a Re-Issue. I have owned both the vintage YGM-3 and the RI, and I prefer the RI. It really is "new & improved" IMO.


Where did you put them on consignment?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

BlueRocker said:


> I picked up my reissue at a pawn shop for $460. I think $550 would be a more reasonable price considering what the vintage ones are selling for, but some folks might appreciate the "newerness" of the reissue.



Long and McQuade sells them from $450 up to $950 (June of this year) with the majority being sold in the $450-$600 range (I literally just left there and had a friend who works there look up their pricing for me). The one I am looking at for $650 works out to be $575+taxes.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Not one of the above mentionned, but I did trade this ...










... straight for that ...










... and don't regret a thing.


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

BlueRocker said:


> I've been told by those who know more than me that the reissue is essentially the same amp in the YGM-3. YMMV.


I have both; the 70's has a Cannabis Rex in it and the original tubes. They do sound different, the original sounding sweeter and warmer. Probably due to the spk and the vintage tubes.
Gut pic of the RI:










KapnKrunch said:


> I just dropped off a YGM-4, and a YGM-3RI, and a rare Garnet SessionMaster for consignment.
> 
> The YGM-4 was gone the same day for considerably more than I think it was worth.
> 
> ...


I'll agree about the Stephenson. I have a Deluxe 30, which comes with 2 EL84's and will take any octal tube. I was lucky and got a box of vintage tubes from the previous owner. Currently running it with 2 KT66 along with the EL84's. Tones galore out of this amp.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

John123 said:


> I have both; the 70's has a Cannabis Rex in it and the original tubes. They do sound different, the original sounding sweeter and warmer. Probably due to the spk and the vintage tubes.


Interesting - I have a Cannabis Rex and an 8 ohm Vintage 30 I've been meaning to try out in the YGM-3. I didn't like the amp into a Vintage 30 1x12 but have heard a few people recommend it so perhaps it will sound better internal (amp is a larger closed back).


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

colchar said:


> Yes, my understanding is that they went back to all the original suppliers (transformers, grill cloth, etc.) and had them make the parts from the original specs so they are the same amps just produced decades later.
> 
> If $650 is a decent price for a reissue the only decision is whether to go vintage (nice to have something old, might increase in value, but might need more work sooner) or modern (not likely to increase in value, probably more reliable, unlikely to need work for a while).





BlueRocker said:


> Interesting - I have a Cannabis Rex and an 8 ohm Vintage 30 I've been meaning to try out in the YGM-3. I didn't like the amp into a Vintage 30 1x12 but have heard a few people recommend it so perhaps it will sound better internal (amp is a larger closed back).


I have it with the Can Rex in the closed back: sounds great, others prefer removing the panel as well!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@colchar I don't see the Garnet. Maybe sold.









1970s Traynor YGM-3 Guitar Mate Reverb 20-Watt 1x12" Tube Combo


Janzen Brothers Music Company is a music store based in Winkler Manitoba, Canada. Shop Guitars, Amps, Effects, Recording, Accessories, and Books online! Shippin




www.janzenbrothers.com


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> @colchar I don't see the Garnet. Maybe sold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, too far away. Had it been local I would have preferred to give money to a forum brother than some random on Kijiji.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

I would hold onto any 60s piece of Traynor gear.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I've not been fortunate enough to own a 60's or 70's Traynor tube amp
I did trade my '86 Bloc 100 in on a YCV40 in 2002 and the YCV40 is a keeper.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

FatStrat2 said:


> I don't have a Traynor amp, but I do have their quarter stack. I love that thing to death, would never trade it.
> 
> View attachment 379582


Ive got one too...its my main cab...thing sounds awesome...love it much more than my Mesa recto 212 cab


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Old Traynor amps are indestructible, unless they are grossly neglected, and very easily repaired. 

They are basic "universal" parts that should always exist.

Boutique amps, without naming a particular model, can be just as good or not at all. The question is too vague.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I ended up buying the YGM-3 reissue I mentioned, for $650.

I realize that I overpaid a bit, but I am OK with that. What I paid is on the high side of L&M's average price plus taxes, but the amp is dead mint (it even still had the cardboard insert thingy on top of the amp). It was dusty and needed a good cleaning, but after that was done I fired it up and couldn't be happier with it. The amp is _exactly_ what I wanted - a well built amp that sounds good and is simple to operate (I am really coming to appreciate simplicity so like the minimal controls on this amp). Being a reissue there shouldn't be any issues that require service for quite a while, and in the meantime I've got an amp that cost less than a Deluxe Reverb reissue but is better built. In the end, I got a hand wired tube amp for $650. I consider that a fair price.

The only problem is that this amp being a clean machine is going to send me down an overdrive/distortion pedal rabbit hole from which I might never escape!


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

colchar said:


> I ended up buying the YGM-3 reissue I mentioned, for $650.
> 
> I realize that I overpaid a bit, but I am OK with that. What I paid is on the high side of L&M's average price plus taxes, but the amp is dead mint (it even still had the cardboard insert thingy on top of the amp). It was dusty and needed a good cleaning, but after that was done I fired it up and couldn't be happier with it. The amp is _exactly_ what I wanted - a well built amp that sounds good and is simple to operate (I am really coming to appreciate simplicity so like the minimal controls on this amp). Being a reissue there shouldn't be any issues that require service for quite a while, and in the meantime I've got an amp that cost less than a Deluxe Reverb reissue but is better built. In the end, I got a hand wired tube amp for $650. I consider that a fair price.
> 
> The only problem is that this amp being a clean machine is going to send me down an overdrive/distortion pedal rabbit hole from which I might never escape!


I don't think $650 is too much at all. They were well over $1000 when new, and for years now the used prices go maybe as low as $500 once in a while but usually under $750. I got an original YGM3 about a year back, I need to get new tubes and recap it, change the speaker and get rid of the mold smell. You don't!


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

I wouldn't go so far as to say that the Traynor YBA-1 reissue is as good as the original.
I would have to see the circuit and the parts used.

Colchard, would you please take your amp apart and show us some pictures?
I know ( some ) specs look great.
But there is a lot of important information missing.
*___*
Google ;
What does reissue mean?

intransitive verb. : *to come forth again*. transitive verb. : to issue again especially : to cause to become available again.
*_*










Traynor - Hand Wired 20 Watt All-Tube YGM3 Vintage Reissue Guitar Amp


Traynor - Hand Wired 20 Watt All-Tube YGM3 Vintage Reissue Guitar Amp




www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Latole said:


> I wouldn't go so far as to say that the Traynor YBA-1 reissue is as good as the original.
> I would have to see the circuit and the parts used.
> 
> Colchard, would you please take your amp apart and show us some pictures?
> ...


The YGM3 reissue is built almost exactly like the original, hard wired with no circuit boards, sockets are mounted on the metal chassis not on a pc board. It uses a tag board layout like the original. The circuit is nearly identical except for modern things like 3 prong plugs etc. 
The service manual and circuit are on the Traynor website, or were a few years back.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Congrats @colchar you made the right choice if it makes you happy!

Check this video, then go find a Digitech for $40.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> The YGM3 reissue is built almost exactly like the original, hard wired with no circuit boards, sockets are mounted on the metal chassis not on a pc board. It uses a tag board layout like the original. The circuit is nearly identical except for modern things like 3 prong plugs etc.
> The service manual and circuit are on the Traynor website, or were a few years back.



Service manual can perhaps reassure some buyer but as far as I am concerned too much information is missing for me to be convinced. 
The service manual show only sketch not photos
Only many good pictures of the circuit will tell.


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> The YGM3 reissue is built almost exactly like the original, hard wired with no circuit boards, sockets are mounted on the metal chassis not on a pc board. It uses a tag board layout like the original. The circuit is nearly identical except for modern things like 3 prong plugs etc.
> The service manual and circuit are on the Traynor website, or were a few years back.











The guts of a YGM-3 Reissue








Rear view YGM-3 Ri. Head conversion, sitting on top of a vintage Guitar Mate...


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Very poor wiring job, a rat nest.
Original one :


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

Latole said:


> Very poor wiring job, a rat nest.
> Original one :
> 
> View attachment 379903


I've seen worse rat's nests than the RI.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

BlueRocker said:


> Congrats @colchar you made the right choice if it makes you happy!
> 
> Check this video, then go find a Digitech for $40.



Ha, I actually already have a Blues Driver. I also have a Digitech Bad Monkey, an MXR Dynacomp compressor, and a Boss GT-100 multieffects unit.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Latole said:


> Very poor wiring job, a rat nest.
> Original one :
> 
> View attachment 379903


The big difference I see is the heater wiring not twisted on the reissue. Otherwise, it's about the same.
Why are you so intent on shitting on this amp so much? It's a closer "reissue" of the original YGM3 then the current Fender Twin or Deluxe Reverb reissues are of those amps.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

tomee2 said:


> It's a closer "reissue" of the original YGM3 then the current Fender Twin or Deluxe Reverb reissues are of those amps.


You should see inside the '68 Custom Deluxe. 

As far as the YGM3 re-ish, I was under the impression there was a limited run of 'hand wired' which were very much like the original, then another more run of the mill modern take re-ish, more like a Fender re-ish with PCB, etc. ?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

jb welder said:


> You should see inside the '68 Custom Deluxe.
> 
> As far as the YGM3 re-ish, I was under the impression there was a limited run of 'hand wired' which were very much like the original, then another more run of the mill modern take re-ish, more like a Fender re-ish with PCB, etc. ?


I think the YBA1 reissue did that. I've not seen or read about any YGM3 reissue with a PCB.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

tomee2 said:


> I think the YBA1 reissue did that. I've not seen or read about any YGM3 reissue with a PCB.



They have a circuit board but it is used like an eyelet board and all connections are made with wire. There are no traces on the board. I guess they used them for longevity as eyelet boards would tend to warp over time.



Traynor YGM-3 Reissue Mods – White Spruce Amplification Blog


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jb welder said:


> You should see inside the '68 Custom Deluxe.



I was seriously considering buying one of those. Luckily, I smartened up and bought a much better built amp.

I messed around with it a wee bit earlier tonight, and am going to get back to it shortly. I definitely made the right decision.





> As far as the YGM3 re-ish, I was under the impression there was a limited run of 'hand wired' which were very much like the original, then another more run of the mill modern take re-ish, more like a Fender re-ish with PCB, etc. ?



No, I think that was the YBA. There was one released in very limited numbers then another, more of which were produced. I think the easiest way to tell which was which was that the attenuators had different values.

For the YGM-3 they only had one version. They had their original suppliers make the parts (transformers, grill cloth, tolex, everything) according to the original plans and specs. The only differences were the three prong cord, the speaker, the bright cap, and the board used (see my post above). But otherwise they are about as true a recreation as you can get today, unlike all of the other amps that claim to be reissues but actually have little to nothing in common with their original forms (ie. Fenders). I suppose there are really expensive reissues that are fairly true to their originals (ie. Marshall Bluesbreaker, 1959HW), but for more reasonably priced reissues the YGM-3s are about as true to their originals as one will find.

The only problem with them was that they sold for $1100-$1200 when new, and here in Canada there were a ton of vintage ones floating around for significantly less money. But when you look at the asking prices for the vintage ones now, prices like I paid are more in line with them.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@colchar 

Good price. Enjoy! Don't look inside, just play.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> @colchar
> 
> Good price. Enjoy! Don't look inside, just play.



4:45am and I only turned it off a few minutes ago.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> The big difference I see is the heater wiring not twisted on the reissue. Otherwise, it's about the same.
> Why are you so intent on shitting on this amp so much? It's a closer "reissue" of the original YGM3 then the current Fender Twin or Deluxe Reverb reissues are of those amps.


Short answer; to me "reissue" is more a marketting.
I understant the post is about ; to keep or not your vintage Traynor.
My answer; the old vintage Traynor are better than any RI and they cost less on used market

Service manual layout ;









The amp we bought !!!


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> The big difference I see is the heater wiring not twisted on the reissue. Otherwise, it's about the same.
> Why are you so intent on shitting on this amp so much? It's a closer "reissue" of the original YGM3 then the current Fender Twin or Deluxe Reverb reissues are of those amps.


Big difference is more than not twisted heater wiring. Too long to write about.

Why on shitting .....?
This amp was built by a beginner on Traynor factory
Read answer #46

End of the story.


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

Latole said:


> Big difference is more than not twisted heater wiring. Too long to write about.
> 
> Why on shitting .....?
> This amp was built by a beginner on Traynor factory
> ...


What kind of amps do you build??


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Latole said:


> Short answer; to me "reissue" is more a marketting.
> I understant the post is about ; to keep or not your vintage Traynor.
> My answer; the old vintage Traynor are better than any RI and they cost less on used market


Maybe vintage are better, maybe they aren't. Much will depend on the model as a YGM-3 reissue and a YBA reissue are different animals, for example.

With regards to the YGM-3s - as someone else here pointed out, with a vintage amp you need to worry about having it serviced upon purchase. If it still has the original Marsland speaker that needs to go too (I am part of a very small club that actually likes them).

None of that needs to be done with a reissue. Some claim the speaker lets the amp down but thus far I think it is absolutely fine and I don't currently see any reason to replace it.

So after purchasing a vintage one you need to have it serviced, and it might need a fair bit of work. That is not true of the reissue. All I had to do was clean mine so all it cost me was paper towels.

You can complain about the wiring but need to realize a few things. First, that picture is only one example. One example is not representative of an entire production run. Second, the amp in that picture was modded (the pic was taken from a for sale thread at the mylespaul forum) so the wiring could have been messed up when it was being modded. Third, the wiring only matters if you are servicing the amp. I will not be, so I don't give a shit what the wiring looks like. If the amp ever needs service I will hire someone to do it and the wiring is their problem, not mine. I will just play the thing and, although it has only been a couple of days, right now I love playing the amp. It is exactly what I wanted, is a better amp than the alternatives I was considering (DRRI, '68 Custom Deluxe, etc.), and is a far more faithful recreation of the originals than those amps are.

I am very happy with my purchase, and I know there there are others here who are happy with their YGM-3 reissues as well (I believe @BlueRocker falls into that group). I'm willing to bet that none of them give a rat's ass about the wiring either. So long as it works for us, does what we want, and sounds good doing it then the wiring is someone else's problem if the amp ever needs to be fixed.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

colchar said:


> I am very happy with my purchase, and I know there there are others here who are happy with their YGM-3 reissues as well (I believe @BlueRocker falls into that group). I'm willing to bet that none of them give a rat's ass about the wiring either. So long as it works for us, does what we want, and sounds good doing it then the wiring is someone else's problem if the amp ever needs to be fixed.


Confirmed - no rats asses given. I've never even cared to open mine up to look at the wiring. I am happy that it is point to point to facilitate easier repair some day. I'd prefer the reissue to the original in this case simply for reliability and certainly would not have paid any more for a vintage version, and I suspect the modern speaker is better given 50 years of progress in manufacturing tolerances.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I would not trade my Traynors, best one is the YBA-5 ! 

Love it !!!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Since my Traynor is a TBM10 bass practice amp--I would gladly trade it for one of th camps mentioned back own the first post.


----------



## Jeff MacKillican (Jan 23, 2021)

I just bought a 73 ygm3 in the gta area for 650, incl new cap job, tube sockets, cord and a new cannabis rex. Best price I could find in the area, most were listed for 700. The cheapest price I could find on a reissue was 850, so obviously prices are rising on these. That said, this is one of the best amps I’ve owned at any price, so relatively it was a great deal. Compared to the Deluxe reverb I had that was double the price, it more than holds its own. I have a custom built handwired Princeton head that is still superior - but it also cost double what the traynor did. Mine has had the grill cloth replaced and the cab is in good shape, so I think its a keeper. A little loud for home practice, so I’m running it through my attenuator on the light setting. The fully enclosed speaker cab gives it a nice tight low end, and the C Rex sounds great in it.
I doubt I could find a better amp that’s loud enough for small gigs for any less!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Jeff MacKillican said:


> I just bought a 73 ygm3 in the gta area for 650, incl new cap job, tube sockets, cord and a new cannabis rex. Best price I could find in the area, most were listed for 700. The cheapest price I could find on a reissue was 850, so obviously prices are rising on these. That said, this is one of the best amps I’ve owned at any price, so relatively it was a great deal. Compared to the Deluxe reverb I had that was double the price, it more than holds its own. I have a custom built handwired Princeton head that is still superior - but it also cost double what the traynor did. Mine has had the grill cloth replaced and the cab is in good shape, so I think its a keeper. A little loud for home practice, so I’m running it through my attenuator on the light setting. The fully enclosed speaker cab gives it a nice tight low end, and the C Rex sounds great in it.
> I doubt I could find a better amp that’s loud enough for small gigs for any less!



The asking prices have definitely gone up, but sellers can sometimes be talked down. I paid $650 for my reissue, and the seller had originally been asking $900. At the same time as I was working out that deal I was in contact with a couple of others selling vintage models and they had come down a little on price. But people are realizing that these Traynors - both vintage and reissues - are really good amps that are desirable to many and the prices have risen accordingly.

And you are absolutely right, I also doubt that I could find a better amp for any less money. I couldn't be happier with the quality, tone, and simplicity of this amp. I will never play anywhere that I can turn it up loud enough to get it to distort, but that is why god invented pedals.

I think we Canadians, and especially those of us in the GTA, tend to take Traynors for granted and don't appreciate just how good many of their amps were/are.


----------

